# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Un lecteur de salon lisant les MP3s peut-il jouer aussi la musique des MP4s?

## Heka-thumbs

Bonsoir,

Un lecteur de salon lisant les MP3s va t'il pouvoir lire au moins le son des 
MP4s ( dfaut de ne pouvoir lire la piste vido) ou bien dois-je convertir tous les fichiers?

Merci.

----------


## Fxg

Tout dpend du modle...

Il s'agit d'un lecteur de cd audio ? Quelle marque ?

La rponse est plus que trs certainement indiqu dans sa documentation au niveau des spcifications.

----------


## sevyc64

S'il supporte le mp4, oui, sinon non.

Et le fait que le son dans un mp4 soit du mp3 ne change rien, pour accder et extraire ce son il faut d'abord savoir lire le format mp4.

----------


## Heka-thumbs

> Tout dpend du modle...
> 
> Il s'agit d'un lecteur de cd audio ? Quelle marque ?
> 
> La rponse est plus que trs certainement indiqu dans sa documentation au niveau des spcifications.


Merci exg. En fait, il s'agit d'un lecteur de DVD mais il ne s'agit pas du mien et j'en ignore la marque (Envog, peut-tre) ; par contre je me souviens avoir dj lu la notice il y a quelques temps et  part la spcification des formats lus, il n'y a pas d'autres informations.

----------


## Heka-thumbs

> S'il supporte le mp4, oui, sinon non.
> 
> Et le fait que le son dans un mp4 soit du mp3 ne change rien, pour accder et extraire ce son il faut d'abord savoir lire le format mp4.


Merci sevyc64 : ta rponse a le mrite d'tre claire et m'vitera de griller un disque pour rien.

----------

